# Faded seats



## Spud2078 (Jun 5, 2019)

Just wondering anyone any ideas how to get rid of the shiny/worn look seats get? Kind of hard to explain and I wont have pictures until later. Missus left car window down and some rain managed to get to the seats:wall::wall:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Ahem cough*


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Spud2078 said:


> Just wondering anyone any ideas how to get rid of the shiny/worn look seats get? Kind of hard to explain and I wont have pictures until later. Missus left car window down and some rain managed to get to the seats:wall::wall:


Your explanation doesnt make sense, are you saying the seats became faded in the short amount of time between leaving the window open and you noticing ?

Sounds like they just need a clean


----------



## Spud2078 (Jun 5, 2019)

Autoglym said:


> Ahem cough*


have this arriving today so good timing:buffer:


----------



## Spud2078 (Jun 5, 2019)

Rian said:


> Your explanation doesnt make sense, are you saying the seats became faded in the short amount of time between leaving the window open and you noticing ?
> 
> Sounds like they just need a clean


I know, description wasn't great without photos to back it up but black seats, got a soaking from the rain now they have light grey areas/faded look to them. Intend in giving them a good scrubbing this weekend, so here's hoping the AG shampoo does the trick.


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Any update, OP? Post some pics when you can.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Autoglym said:


> Ahem cough*


Actually a really good guide!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

